# Jon Boat Giggin' in the GOM?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Any of you guys ever tried droppin the ole Jon Boat in the GOM in early spring while the water is still climing in temp? Just curious if any of you have ever stuck any in the GOM in say Feb?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Normaly start over here in AL.in mid March depending on how the water looks.If we get a lot of run off from the rivers it might be later


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

*Thanks!*

I gueess I'm a little curious about when the timeline may be for the females to begin getting closer to the passes on their way in. We always walked at night in the GOM but that was back in November. I was thinking it would be a little warmer by boat on a flat night just before Spring.
Thanks for the help!

Chris


----------

